# .22 PELLETS Using NAIL GUN Blanks



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Potentially a solid prep idea....I like the damage on the melon without any penetration.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't say that I had even considered trying this. Seems like accuracy was lost at distance which doesn't really surprise me when considering the 2800fps of the yellow loads. In a pinch I'd be willing to use them. It would probably make sense to also have a .22 pellet rifle to go along with the pellets tho. The couple I currently have on hand are the smaller .177's.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

spork said:


> Can't say that I had even considered trying this. Seems like accuracy was lost at distance which doesn't really surprise me when considering the 2800fps of the yellow loads. In a pinch I'd be willing to use them. It would probably make sense to also have a .22 pellet rifle to go along with the pellets tho. The couple I currently have on hand are the smaller .177's.


Thinking outside the box in the event .22lr ammo is scarce or not existing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If I had a couple 'beater' 22s I'd try it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Speaking as a retired contractor, we need an eye rolling happy face.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like a CB cap.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I suspect my grandchildren will be shooting my .22lr long after I am gone.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I want to see video of one of you guys doing this.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want a pellet to shoot accurate, even in an air rifle, it needs to be seated properly.

This will be slow and a PITA due to the casing chamber.

I think a quality slingshot would be more powerful and just as accurate in experienced hands. I whomped a lot of varmints with one as a youth. Ammo is free , plentiful, and readily available. A good strong one can also substitute for a bow, if you have/can make arrows.

A common wrist rocket fitted with heavy surgical tubing installed will launch a rock with authority. Also will do well with an arrow, for fish or game.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Speaking as a retired contractor, we need an eye rolling happy face.


Care to elaborate for those of us not retired contractors?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Reminds me of the concept behind the Winchester Super Magnum in that a modified nail gun blank is used as the 'propellant'.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

If you have a .223 caliber rifle, you can ream out the primer pocket to take a 209 shotgun primer and load a 22 caliber pellet in the case mouth.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Rabies said:


> If you have a .223 caliber rifle, you can ream out the primer pocket to take a 209 shotgun primer and load a 22 caliber pellet in the case mouth.


Can't think of a reason to do that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Can't think of a reason to do that.


I would try it on a shot out AR barrel.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

same reason youd use a nail gun blank and a pellet in a 22 long rifle...… no reason other than you can.

its just a pellet being launched with a 209 primer no powder.

Years ago I made a barrel liner for a 50 cal Smith Carbine that used a 22 pellet and a musket cap, why?? just because


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A couple of years ago I ordered a Hammond Game Getter from Edmonton Alberta in 30 - 30. It came with a steel shell and a firing pin and a few lead balls. 

Shot about as accurately as a 30-30 with the balls getting up into the 22 LR standard velocity range.

Still have the article I wrote for the Backwoodsman if anyone is interested just send me a pm


----------

